# California is at it again



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Isn't that ridiculous...
law makers imposing on how choose to light your home, but yet have no care to how many lights you put in your 20 story office building and how long you choose to keep them on


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Aren't CFL's considered hazardous waste? Someone ought to let that guy know-maybe he will just want to ban electric lights altogeter. What a  Joke


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I mean honestly; how many lamps does a person have in their home?
Is it safe to say less than half per sq' compared to an office? And though my 60W incandescents are twice as much as one flourescent tube I still saying I'm using half as much power than on office per square foot on lighting alone


----------

